# All Glass Aquarium 8000k light



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Has anyone used this Compact Fluorescent lamp on their tank? If so, how does it compare? OR have you heard anything about this light?


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm using one on my 48 gallon, along with a couple 30W T8's.

I haven't had anything to compare it with, but it seems fine to me.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> Has anyone used this Compact Fluorescent lamp on their tank? If so, how does it compare? OR have you heard anything about this light?


I use one mixed in with a 6700/10000 current dual daylight...I like to coloring.

Close in color as a Coralife "Colormax", but I think it is a little less pink, and certainly less pinkish than 9325's look to me.

Will it grow plants - yes...


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

In searching for a new light for my 24 in single strip Coralife fixture which sits over my 10 gal. It has come down to this 8000k or the new Coralife Colormax. I trust the Coralife brand but the colormax is far more expensive than the All Glass light...It will be the only light above my 10 gal. so I dont want to screw it up...and I want the best I can get for my plants...I hear AMANO uses 8000k over his tanks - though this 8000k is not an AGA light so I dont know if there's a major difference...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Attached is the spectral output for this bulb. It is a typical tri-phosphour spectral output. It has pealks in both the blue and red region and a small green/yellow signature (which is good). However, like a lot of spectral output graphs the energy output is not related to watts per 1000 lumens or some other similar reference. All you know is that the highest peak is 100% and everything else is relative to that.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How, precisely, do you read a graph like this?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Plants need light in both the blue and red spectra for photosynthesis and green for you (brightness as perceived by humans). Blue light for good leaf development/growth and red light for stem elongation. If your lighting looks extremely bright and your plants seem ultra-green, it means that you have lighting that outputs strongly in the green spectrum. Do not equate this with good lighting for your plants, because plants don't use light in the green spectrum for photosynthesis.

For green plants the lighting peaks that are most important:
chlorophyll-a: 430nm/662nm 
chlorophyll-b: 453nm/642nm 
carotenoids: 449nm/475nm 
Red pigmented plants use more light in the blue area of the spectrum.

Algae uses all lighting in the visible spectrum (400 nanomenters to 700nm) and especially loves yellow and orange light.

Alot of people will point out that plants will grow fine with cool white lights. Of course they will; if you look at the attachment they have good emissions thru out the spectrum of light BUT has strong yellow so they also will help the algae.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks alot for the info...you know of any place where I can read more on the subject?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

www.aquabotanic.com

They have a library with some good articles on lighting.There is a section by Ivan Busko (sp?).


----------

